# Neutering question - what appearance changes if neuter at 15 months?



## NewToGoldens (Feb 5, 2009)

When neutering a dog at 15 months, what growth or other changes will be restricted?

We have a now 14 month old pup that we are considering neutering at 15 months and are wondering what growth or physical changes neutering at that age will affect?

He's got a beautiful coat, about 80 lbs, big paws, big boned. He looks a bit like a lion.

We LOVE the way he looks so I'm interested in finding out what impact neutering him at 15 months may have?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Sounds like he has already filled out. Neutering won't change his looks at this age.


----------



## Traz (Jan 19, 2009)

At 15 months he is very close to the bone growth & bone structure he will have. Unlikely you will notice any change.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

There will be other posters with much more expert opinions than mine, but I would imagine that after 15 months, your dog is pretty much full grown. I think that the noticeable differences happen when you neuter the dog young, as in before 6 months.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I think you'll be fine doing it at 15 months. It sounds like he has filled out pretty well. We are waiting until our boys are 18 months, which means that Tucker will be neutered next month. We just want to make sure they are both fully mature and done growing. Some dogs mature faster than others.


----------



## Goldnbear (Dec 28, 2009)

I felt my boy was done growing at around this age too and I was so sick of the doggy behavior (I have intact females) and he was not one for breeding or showing, so he was neutered at either 15 or 16 months. He is now 3 and has retained all of the features he had before he was neutered. I'd say if he is filled out, you are good to go. I have some pics of him in one of my albums. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Tinsley (Nov 11, 2008)

I don't think he'll change too much 

My boy was done at 10 months, he was and still is almost 24 inches tall, and has just got a bit broader across the chest, he's about average size for a goldie, I don't think it affected him much, but I too, was concerned at the time!


----------



## NewToGoldens (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your replies!

I love this forum!

Now, please don't anyone tell Logan what will be happening the end of February...


----------



## bscriboni (Nov 1, 2019)

Tinsley said:


> I don't think he'll change too much
> 
> My boy was done at 10 months, he was and still is almost 24 inches tall, and has just got a bit broader across the chest, he's about average size for a goldie, I don't think it affected him much, but I too, was concerned at the time!


Our boy is ten months too. He's getting a little too big for his britches and we are considering neutering him sooner than we had planned to. Our breeder had asked us to wait till 18 months and we were going to do that but he's actually becoming a little aggressive with me - mainly on walks - leash pulling, then lunging and snapping. Takes a lot to snap him out. I am just concerned about his growth. I'm willing to keep working with him (we do take him to training and a behaviorlist). Thoughts please.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Those sound like training issues. I don't think neutering will solve the problems. This thread is fairly old and is mostly about appearance. There are other factors to consider like cancer and growth plate closure. There are some new threads on the forum discussing neutering age. 10 months is the adolescent period when training needs to be ramped up again.


----------



## Egluvna (Apr 12, 2021)

bscriboni said:


> Our boy is ten months too. He's getting a little too big for his britches and we are considering neutering him sooner than we had planned to. Our breeder had asked us to wait till 18 months and we were going to do that but he's actually becoming a little aggressive with me - mainly on walks - leash pulling, then lunging and snapping. Takes a lot to snap him out. I am just concerned about his growth. I'm willing to keep working with him (we do take him to training and a behaviorlist). Thoughts please.





bscriboni said:


> Our boy is ten months too. He's getting a little too big for his britches and we are considering neutering him sooner than we had planned to. Our breeder had asked us to wait till 18 months and we were going to do that but he's actually becoming a little aggressive with me - mainly on walks - leash pulling, then lunging and snapping. Takes a lot to snap him out. I am just concerned about his growth. I'm willing to keep working with him (we do take him to training and a behaviorlist). Thoughts please.


Did it change your pup? We are having similar issues at 15months.


----------



## Egluvna (Apr 12, 2021)

Did it make any changes for your pup?


----------



## bscriboni (Nov 1, 2019)

Egluvna said:


> Did it make any changes for your pup?


we have not neutered him - made an appt for mid may - my main reason is so that he can join play groups that re requiring that he be neutered - more training was/is needed and that's on me! What did you decide?


----------



## Egluvna (Apr 12, 2021)

We have not done anything yet. My boy is leash reactive and I wonder if this would change.


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

We spayed Molly at 11.5 months. 
She looks and acts the same as always.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

We neutered my male at 2 years old. He definitely lost muscle mass in general, he is still very muscular but not quite as rock solid as he used to be. We didn't notice any real behavior changes, maybe slightly less peeing/marking when out and about on walks.


----------



## bscriboni (Nov 1, 2019)

Egluvna said:


> We have not done anything yet. My boy is leash reactive and I wonder if this would change.


how has your boy been doing? I had cancelled neutering but just rescheduled for July.


----------



## michaeldwilson (Aug 14, 2012)

We have a new puppy and the vet told us that she will neuter until he is one-year-old. She said to wait as long as possible to avoid potential hip and growth issues, but that he may be difficult to deal with as he approaches the one-year mark. I did not know that neutering has this effect on dogs, and I'm glad to hear about it. No one said anything about this with my previous golden.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

michaeldwilson said:


> We have a new puppy and the vet told us that she will neuter until he is one-year-old. She said to wait as long as possible to avoid potential hip and growth issues, but that he may be difficult to deal with as he approaches the one-year mark. I did not know that neutering has this effect on dogs, and I'm glad to hear about it. No one said anything about this with my previous golden.


The research Is fairly new. Here are some articles/resources for you. Many of us choose to never neuter our male dogs (assuming we’re able to keep them from unintended breedings and they don’t have behavioral issues, like marking, that may benefit from a loss of hormones). Many behavioral issues that are attributed to “hormones” are really more of a training issue…


https://www.ucdavis.edu/news/golden-retriever-study-suggests-neutering-affects-dog-health










Assisting Decision-Making on Age of Neutering for 35 Breeds of Dogs: Associated Joint Disorders, Cancers, and Urinary Incontinence


Neutering (including spaying) of male and female dogs in the first year after birth has become routine in the U.S. and much of Europe, but recent research reveals that for some dog breeds, neutering may be associated with increased risks of debilitating joint disorders and some cancers...




www.frontiersin.org


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Biggest thing probably be coat change. I don't know for sure as my boy isn't neutered Don't boys get that cottony coat too?


----------



## CCoopz (Jun 2, 2020)

Wait till 18 months even 24 months if you can then they have gone through their bone/frame growth period. You don’t really want to mess with their hormones before then.


----------



## Cjm (Oct 26, 2018)

Abeille said:


> Biggest thing probably be coat change. I don't know for sure as my boy isn't neutered Don't boys get that cottony coat too?


Not necessarily. Mine did not. Fixed at 15 months


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

Abeille said:


> Biggest thing probably be coat change. I don't know for sure as my boy isn't neutered Don't boys get that cottony coat too?


I don't know that a spay coat is a given. My 6 year old girl's coat is still correct. But certainly can happen-- one of my neighbors has a golden who looks very wooly because of it. 

But in answer to the earlier question, waiting until 18-24 months gives time for bone development to complete.


----------



## michaeldwilson (Aug 14, 2012)

Great information. Thanks to all! Mike


----------

